# Over excited on walks



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Oscar is now 12 months old and he a wonderful dog in nearly all ways, but he is just unable to control his excitement when we meet another dog when we are out on a walk! He literally goes from a dog calmly walking to heel and turns into a whirling dervish trying to get near to the other dog. He jumps, spins around, dashes in circles and generally leaps about on his lead in his attempts to say hello to every dog regardless of their size and age. He is not aggressive in any way it is pure happiness at meeting another dog!
We obviously try to control this madness and have tried treats, distractions, walking away, sitting down, anything to distract him but he still can’t contain his excitement when he meets another dog! 
He is well trained and well behaved with this key exception and we would love some advice on what to do please!
Thank you!!


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Does he have a trump treat at all? Like a treat that is super special? Dexter, our 4 month old is exactly the same and can be a real pain in the butt with older dogs that just don't want to play!
We entice him away with Primula (soft cheese in a tube) he literally cannot resist it, and drops everything for it.
I'm also using it to help with preventing the behaviour in the first place. If I see a dog coming toward us, I'll distract him with the cheese to encourage a slightly calmer doggy greeting. It also helps give me time to ask the owner if their dog is okay with high energy puppies! If so, fab, I let him get on with it. If not, back to the cheese & recall


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

It will get better with time. Millie was exactly the same, it's a cockapoo thing, she's a lot better now but still has a tendency , she's now 2 yrs old.


----------



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

I’m not sure if it helps to know I’ve got another year of this!!!
I have tried high value treats but they only work sometimes depending on how interesting the other dog seemsto be! 
I will keep persevering with the treats and keep my fingers crossed that he grows up quickly


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I would preemptively just either change street sides or create distance between Oscar and the other dog so that he can't practice the behavior as much. Also reward reward for calm behavior before the dog gets close enough and then steer clear. Something like this might help.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes we are currently struggling with this atm

Jackson is super excited going for a walk which is great but he forgets all instruction except for food!

We have been using cheese as its his absolute favourite thing (which we have used on the 2 occasions we have let him off the leash) but after walking to heel for the food for the first 15 mins JUST!, he seems to give up on the return walk home or if the treats run out

I know it may just take time but its definitely a power struggle I seem to be losing atm


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Jackson2017 said:


> Yes we are currently struggling with this atm
> 
> Jackson is super excited going for a walk which is great but he forgets all instruction except for food!
> 
> ...


Try soft cheese in a tube such as Primula  I've discovered it's like gold dust for Dexter, and there's the added bonus of it's a LOT easier to walk & treat at the same time without having to stop, or drop the treat, or trying to feed a tiny treat into a sharp toothed mouth! 
I only use a tiny amount each time (a tube lasts about a week) so I never run out of treats on a walk! ^_^

Saying that though, Dexy is having a bit of a wobbly lately and completely ignoring me / rebelling. He's only 4 months, we're thinking it might be a slight fear phase which is a pain in the butt!


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

beckymnd said:


> Try soft cheese in a tube such as Primula  I've discovered it's like gold dust for Dexter, and there's the added bonus of it's a LOT easier to walk & treat at the same time without having to stop, or drop the treat, or trying to feed a tiny treat into a sharp toothed mouth!
> I only use a tiny amount each time (a tube lasts about a week) so I never run out of treats on a walk! ^_^
> 
> Saying that though, Dexy is having a bit of a wobbly lately and completely ignoring me / rebelling. He's only 4 months, we're thinking it might be a slight fear phase which is a pain in the butt!


haha yes believe me the rebellion stage lasts and lasts, Jackson is about to hit 6 months and he is very good at rebelling when he wants 

Will try Primula on walks, Thanks!


----------



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Oscar loves Primula but I wouldn’t have thought of using a tube of cream cheese on a walk! Great idea but is it easy to dispense it whilst on the move?! ( just imagining the cheesey moustache )


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Haha I find it easier than popping treats into the sharp teeth hehe. Dexter does get a bit of a cheesy moustache but it's the treat that keeps on giving lol. It keeps him busy walking by my side licking it off haha.


----------



## Cris52 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi this is my first post and yes I love my cockerpoo Ollie. He is a really good boy and is 18 months old, when do they calm down he is great in the house, great on walks for recall the sees another dog or human gets on his hind legs and runs circles around me! Everything else was easy for him to learn but this is still challenging will he ever calm down?


----------

